# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  angulo sumo 155 vs. tabou rocket 74

## saschah

Hallo ,
ich bin auch neu hier und habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Grundschein im Windsurfen gemacht, bin also Anfnger und wollte mir nun ein gebrauchtes Board zulegen. 
Auf Zuraten meiner Freunde will ich auf ein Board mit Schwert verzichten und mir lieber gleich einen groen Freerider holen. Nun habe ich die Wahl zwischen einem angulo sumo mit 155 Litern ( laut Surf aber mit gemessenen 164 Litern) und einem Tabou Rocket mit 140 Litern. Beide Boards sind gebraucht und in einem guten Zustand, der angulo etwas preiswerter. Nun wei ich nicht fr welches Board ich mich entscheiden soll, da beide kippstabil und gut sind.
Da ich berufsmig viel unterwegs bin kann ich auch nur mit " greren Pausen" auf`s Wasser, was den Lernerfolg ja auch nicht unbedingt positiv beeinflut.
Ich bin 1,75 m gro und wiege so ca 83 Kilo. Die Meinungen meiner Freunde bezglich der Boards gehen da echt weit auseinander und so hoffe ich da mal auf Eure Erfahrungen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


sachah

----------


## Leerider :-)

wenn du frustresistent bist und lange spa an deinem board haben willst, hohl dir auf jeden fall das tabou.
das fakt, dass du wenig auf dem wasser bist iss natrlich schlecht .. aber ich wrd dir zum tabou raten 

lg leerider

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
von dem Rocket wirst Du mit Sicherheit lnger was haben. Aber als erstes Brett nach dem Grunkurs bei 83 kg knnte es etwas knapp werden. Schneller lernen wirst Du mit dem sumo. Aber wenn Du schnell lernst, wird er Dir nach einem Jahr schon zu gro sein. Den Rocket kannst Du als Leichwindbrett noch ein paar Jahre fahren. Nur gehrt da zum Anfang etwas mehr Frustresistenz dazu.
Ich fahre selber einen Rocket 125 als grtes Brett mit 86 kg und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Hang Loose
Gerd

----------

